# What snail is this??



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey Guys, been looking around but have no idea what this is... looks like trumpet but seems too stubby to be a trumpet... maybe a variation? should i be concerned?

Thanks for 2 cents.

Also, I got few assassin snails in the tank, they're cleaning out pond snails but doesn't seem to be going after these guys.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Are you thinking it's not an assassin because the shell pattern is atypical?

I have an assassin snail that has a solid brown shell i.e. without the typical stripes.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That does look a lot like a Trumpet Snail, I've had many stubby ones in a shrimp tank in the past, I find they can be stubby when young like the one in your pictures.

Personally, if you don't want to risk having Trumpets in your tank (pain to get rid of, but can be beneficial in some tanks), remove it now. If you want to see it mature, I would do it outside of the tank, in a bowl or deli container and just change 50% of the water every couple days with tank water. Monitor it to see if the Assassin Snail "mouth/nose" is visible or if you get algae scraping teeth.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Right, I didn't think it was Assassin snails because it didn't have that long neck... if it's a variation of MTS then hopefully my 3 assassin snails will eventually work on them.

I can some moderate number of them, but mostly are in the gravel / dug into.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like a Malaysian Trumpet Snail to me. I used to like the MTS until they start to explode due to my over feeding.


----------

